# Some more wood identification



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

I have these pieces of wood I got from a friend. Not sure exactly what kind of wood they are, They all seem to be different kinds. Help anyone?

#1








#2








#3








#4








Now I know some of it is grapewood, Just not sure which. Please help if ya can.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

How about "sand blasted" grapewood!!!LOL


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha all of it?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry had to to it!!!
Hey...How about some new plant pics???...hint,hint...PLZ!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup, all of it.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Figures, good thing it was all free. Lol


----------

